# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  τροποι αυτοκτονιας

## μαρια1999

προτεινετε τροπους αυτοκτονιας χωρις πονο κ συντομους

----------


## νιφάδα

Δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει καποιος να το ξερει αυτο,γιατι για να σου απαντησει προφανως θα ειναι ζωντανος.
Και ειναι αρκετα πιθανο το θεμα να κλειδωθει!

----------


## μαρια1999

μα δεν μπωρει να με βοηθησει καποιος ?καμια καλη ιδεα ισιος ?

----------


## arktos

> μα δεν μπωρει να με βοηθησει καποιος ?καμια καλη ιδεα ισιος ?


καλημερα!
θα σου πω εγω μια καλη ιδεα!










παιρνεις χαπια
πας εντατικη
σε σωληνιαζουν
ξυπνας καποια στιγμη κ 
δν μπορεις να κουνηθεις απο τα σωληνακια
μετα σε πασαρουν κ στο τμημα της ψυχιατρικης
καθε μερα εξετασεις
τρως απαισιο φαι
ερχονται ολοι κ σου λενε γιατι παιδι μου???




κ στο τελος λες ΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!

κατοπιν αυτου λες WHAT A WONDERFULL LIFE!!!!!!


άντε κ με το νεο ετος να τα χεις ξεπερασει αυτα, ναι?

----------

